# WTB Aluminum Walk Boards



## MarshBandit (May 23, 2018)

Looking for some old aluminum scaffold walk boards. Long (16’ plus) for spanning boat slips. Doesn’t have to be pretty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

